# Callaway Big Bertha Alpha 816 DBD - Lives up to its name.



## BomberSRL (Jan 11, 2017)

This Driver is by far the best I have hit - not just saying that as I have recently bought it. (Used pictures online as mine were terrible) 

After picking up the first thing I did was get down to the driving range! 

At address the driver is intimidating to start off with being a slightly smaller head - very similar to the Titleist D3 Offering. The sound and feel is really pure off the face and you definitely get feedback from a mishit. My best shot of the evening was 287 carry. My worst (still straight) was 225. Mi***** aren't forgiving at all for this driver - you know straight away when you have hit a bad one. It is the longest driver I have hit and I tested quite a few whilst making a choice - Mizuno, Titleist, Taylormade and Callaway. 

 It is a low spinning driver with all the work ability you would ever need. I hit draws, cuts, high and low. Whereas a lot of drivers I have tested were aimed towards going just straight. Which is great but I wanted to get something that I could hit the shots that my local course would demand. 




Hit a few shots with it in a 9* draw setup and wanted to tweak - The adjust ability on this driver was one of the easiest I have used the weights in the sole are easy to take out and change (even in freezing conditions!). Within 1 minute I had setup to a neutral 10* and was swinging. The club can be set from 9-11* and a few Neutral or Draw options through the weights.





Shafts - I believe there were quite a good few stock shafts ranging from R S and X on the second hand market you will find the Aldila Rogue Silver quite a lot - which was mid launch and didn't play as stiff as the marking on it which is worth knowing. Mine was fitted with a Diamana whiteboard 70g XStiff. Personally the extra weight and stiffness has helped. But definitely worth getting a good understanding from your local pro. Even if you then just know what you need and go for second hand. You could with a bit of negotiation get one of these for around Â£110-Â£120. 

Check out the video below for an idea of sound and the ball flight I was getting with a Smooth Swing set up at 10 degrees neutral. I went up to one of the 'peasant bays' after our Pro got bored of me! 

If you want a driver that is lower spinning, workable and long. This would be the way to go. But I would warn. It isn't the easiest. 

[video=youtube;e0qvue1vn68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0qvue1vn68[/video]

Bomber.


----------



## turkish (Jan 11, 2017)

Finished 2nd behind the M1 in mygolfspy testing for 2016 so obviously a great driver.

My 915 finished 6th which I'm surprised at


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 11, 2017)

If you can get 108mph out of that 'half-swing', that's bleeding impressive! :thup:

PS: I do wish the 'swear' checker was a bit smarter - miss-hits (without the hyphen) keep getting flagged!! :rofl:


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 11, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			If you can get 108mph out of that 'half-swing', that's bleeding impressive! :thup:

PS: I do wish the 'swear' checker was a bit smarter - miss-hits (without the hyphen) keep getting flagged!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Leave my half swing alone! I am very upset about it, I don't have the flexibility at the moment to go any further. So I am turning quite a lot to generate club head speed towards the end of it. Tiring stuff. Feels like I am at the gym!


----------

